# Which do you recommend



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

We have had a bad experience with Santander in the UK, so which other banks can anyone recommend?

We would want a current account and online banking. Do most banks charge for everything?


----------



## tXc (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to have Banco Popular when I lived there. You can do online banking and I didn't have any complaints.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We have accounts with Banco Popular too. If you have a Cuenta Nomina and have a salary or pension of at least €600 per month paid in, there are no bank charges. No charge for a debit card or credit card, but the credit card is subject to a minimum annual spend so we don't bother having one, just use our UK cards.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Duchess said:


> We have had a bad experience with Santander in the UK, so which other banks can anyone recommend?
> 
> We would want a current account and online banking. Do most banks charge for everything?


You'll find this has been asked before and the OP was given many answers - so there isn't just one.

I, and many others, like Sabadell. They tend to have someone who speaks English in most branches, their web portal is wonderful and comes in a variety of languages, their Expansion account has ZERO charges for anything and they give cash back for direct debits on things like utility bills etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can always get free online banking if you have a regular sum going in each month e.g. a pension. Not much difference between them these days, I'd go with the one that has a branch nearest to where you live (as long as it's not Bankia!!)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Use the one that is nearest to your front door.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I use Unicaja, and only pay 2 euros a month, with no minimum required in my account. This gives me unlimited withdrawals and unlimited deposits by ABM, debit machine and online transactions - really anything. Even international deposits are included. 

There are no English-speaking staff at my bank, but my banker's name is Jesus. I don't even have to pay extra for that!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Use the one that is nearest to your front door.


... I've never understood this - why does it matter one jot how close it is?

I wouldn't care if my bank was on the other side of the world - provided they were part of the main ATM network and had a good web portal.

How many people actually NEED to go into a branch? There are always others where bills can be paid (paper bills that is). No one uses cheques these days.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... I've never understood this - why does it matter one jot how close it is?
> 
> I wouldn't care if my bank was on the other side of the world - provided they were part of the main ATM network and had a good web portal.
> 
> How many people actually NEED to go into a branch? There are always others where bills can be paid (paper bills that is). No one uses cheques these days.


I do my banking online, but I quite like the fact that I know the bank manager by name and can go in and negotiate a better interest rate on my savings or complain that I've been charged for a debit card.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I think Unicaja is the nearest one and I agree with those who say use the nearest, as the first big town is 17 miles away. I had never heard of Unicaja and will have to see if they have an ATM, and what facilities too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Duchess said:


> Thanks for the response. I think Unicaja is the nearest one and I agree with those who say use the nearest, as the first big town is 17 miles away. I had never heard of Unicaja and will have to see if they have an ATM, and what facilities too.


Unicaja is one of the few _cajas_ (building societies) that survived the big shake-up after the financial crisis. They are pretty sound. You can use their cards to withdraw money free of charge on any ATM that displays the Euro6000 sign. Banks within the Euro6000 network include CaixaBank and Cajasol. Other banks on different networks will charge commission.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> I use Unicaja, and only pay 2 euros a month, with no minimum required in my account. This gives me unlimited withdrawals and unlimited deposits by ABM, debit machine and online transactions - really anything. Even international deposits are included.
> 
> There are no English-speaking staff at my bank, but my banker's name is Jesus. I don't even have to pay extra for that!


You should have gone to live in Portugal - there they have a *Banco Espiritu Santo*.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Unicaja is one of the few _cajas_ (building societies) that survived the big shake-up after the financial crisis. They are pretty sound. You can use their cards to *withdraw money free of charge on any ATM that displays the Euro6000 sign.* Banks within the Euro6000 network include CaixaBank and Cajasol. Other banks on different networks will charge commission.


Sorry but it isn't free of charge, they do make a small charge, typically about 80 centmos.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but it isn't free of charge, they do make a small charge, typically about 80 centmos.


Really? They didn't used to. CaixaBank doesn't.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Really? They didn't used to. CaixaBank doesn't.


I have only ever used a networked bank a couple of times and have been charged €0,80 on both occasions, much better than a bank on another network wanting to charge me €15! (I walked away)


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it better to get pensions paid straight into our foreign account? I've heard that if you get it paid into a UK account, they then charge for the transfer.
Can anyone tell me which is best and what they do?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Is it better to get pensions paid straight into our foreign account? I've heard that if you get it paid into a UK account, they then charge for the transfer.
> Can anyone tell me which is best and what they do?


As I understand it, you get a better exchange rate (on the day of the transfer) if your state pension is paid directly into your Spanish account.

However, you should NEVER be charged for transferring funds from UK. The currency transfer companies make their money from offering just below the spot rate on the day of the transfer.

Therefore, if you want to take the chance, let the funds build up and then transfer a larger sum in the hope of getting a better rate - your choice.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Duchess said:


> Is it better to get pensions paid straight into our foreign account? I've heard that if you get it paid into a UK account, they then charge for the transfer.
> Can anyone tell me which is best and what they do?


I'm in the process of having mine changed to a direct deposit into my Spanish bank. Currently it's going into my Canadian bank, and the bank takes a huge cut on transfer into euros.

I forgot to say that my Unicaja debit card is also a debit Mastercard, which doesn't cost anything extra. This is great for online purchases like Amazon that don't accept debit.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I'm in the process of having mine changed to a direct deposit into my Spanish bank. Currently it's going into my Canadian bank, and the bank takes a huge cut on transfer into euros.
> 
> I forgot to say that my Unicaja debit card is also a debit Mastercard, which doesn't cost anything extra. This is great for online purchases like Amazon that don't accept debit.



... so why not use a currency transfer company instead?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> I'm in the process of having mine changed to a direct deposit into my Spanish bank. Currently it's going into my Canadian bank, and the bank takes a huge cut on transfer into euros.
> 
> I forgot to say that my Unicaja debit card is also a debit Mastercard, which doesn't cost anything extra. This is great for online purchases like Amazon that don't accept debit.


where did you get the idea that Amazon doesn't accept debit cards?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> where did you get the idea that Amazon doesn't accept debit cards?


I dunno. :confused2: Maybe because I'm blonde?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... so why not use a currency transfer company instead?


Because it's easier to just do a direct deposit, and they say they won't take off a cut in the exchange rate. I hope they're not lying. Government agencies lie in Canada too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Because it's easier to just do a direct deposit, and they say they won't take off a cut in the exchange rate. I hope they're not lying. Government agencies lie in Canada too.


Currency Fair does the best exchange rate (better than the bank) and there's a flat rate €3 commission. The money is transferred the same day.

Amazon definitely does take debit cards. I don't have any other sort of card, and I use it all the time.


----------

